# How do I find a list of Ga. K9 officers?



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

I am looking for a list of K9 officers in the state of Ga. Is there a website which lists names of officers in specific units?


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

I doubt it because that would be very dangerous for the Cops and their families.


----------



## tpattison (Mar 25, 2008)

As Mara said, there are no lists that are available to the public that lists police officers of any department whether they be K9, SWAT or patrol units.

wsumner, what part of GA are you located and why are you looking for a list? I'm good friends with several K9 officers in the Metro Atlanta area a lot of us train dogs together as well as other fun activities.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I would think maybe if you call police departments and asked, explained why, maybe you could leave your number and for any officer interested in contacting you.

It might take a while longer, but it would give those interested a way to contact you.


----------

